# Hey from MD



## KNH713 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello. My name is kristina. I just joined this website today. So I am new to this. My boyfriend and I just got into mountain biking. I have a used cannondale, but it suffers from a lot of wear and tear. Im looking for a new bike to get, Im not sure what is good and whats not. Since I am just starting out, I dont want anything to exspensive...has anyone heard of Diamondbacks?? Are they good bikes?? Please give me some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Local Shop*



KNH713 said:


> Hello. My name is kristina. I just joined this website today. So I am new to this. My boyfriend and I just got into mountain biking. I have a used cannondale, but it suffers from a lot of wear and tear. Im looking for a new bike to get, Im not sure what is good and whats not. Since I am just starting out, I dont want anything to exspensive...has anyone heard of Diamondbacks?? Are they good bikes?? Please give me some feedback. Thank you.


Get to a local shop and talk to them about what your needs are. If you tell us the general area you live in, i'm sure list members will have some recommendations of shops. Often they can set you up pretty well, and might have used bikes for sale at good prices. What kind of riding are you looking to do? Roads, Off Road, Paths?
Cheers.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i have not seen a good diamondback in years*

however, if all you are doing is riding on the C&O canal, it will be fine. For true off road trails (where will you ride??) you need a better bike--of which cannondale is fine--if it fits you i'd just replace what is worn out
jim


----------



## KNH713 (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah, cannondales do seem like really good bikes. Im going to be doing pretty much some off-roading. Dirt paths and whatnot. Im certainly not goin to get a diamondback but I am most likely going to purchase a new one because the cannondale I have just really isnt worth fixing up.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Start with what's available at a shop local to you. Those will be easiest for you to get, and probably the best supported. (Forgive me if you don't need a bunch of this advice) You can at least figure out what kind of bike you need--so far, what you've told us is pretty general. Will you be riding paved paths and natural surface graded paths (like the C & O), or mountain biking on ungraded trails? I'd recommend different bikes for all of it. It amounts to where you're willing to compromise. Speed for comfort, comfort for weight, weight for speed, handling for comfort, comfort for handling, and on and on and on. There are a lot of bikes that can do what you want. Do you want to start with a full road bike, and work your way towards a mountain bike, or the other way around.


----------



## KNH713 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pretty much just going on dirt/ungraded trails, mountain biking. A bunch of friends and I usually go up to the Patapsco State Park and ride those trails. Im trying to get more into it though and go up to places such as Cumberland and whatnot and ride some. I think I would just need a bike with good handling so if I hit rocks, or need to clear logs or something going down hill, I will have great control. Thanks for replying. I really actually do need the advice.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Ah. There are boards with more experienced mountain bikers at mtbr.com and locally, more-mtb.org. They'll be able to ask better questions and give better advice than I can. A lot of folks on the MORE site ride Patapsco frequently, too.


----------

